# [FreeNAS] timeout waiting for write DRQ in PROMISE SATA300 TX4



## dum (May 29, 2011)

Hi,
I'm experiencing problems with my PROMISE SATA300 TX4.
I've attached 4 HDDs to it, it recognize all of them in the begining of the booting but then problems appear and FreeNAS doesn't detect them.

```
atapci0: <Promise PDC40718 SATA300 controller> port 0xc880-0xc8ff,
0xcc00-0xccff mem 0xdf9df000-0xdf9dffff,0xdf9e0000-0xdf9fffff irq 16 
at device 0.0 on pci4
ata2: <ATA channel 0> on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel 1> on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel 2> on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel 3> on atapci0

ata2: timeout waiting for write DRQ
ata3: timeout waiting for write DRQ
ata4: timeout waiting for write DRQ
ata5: timeout waiting for write DRQ
```
Only happens with HDDs attached to this card. The other 6 HDDs in the server are recognized perfectly.

Any ideas to try?

Config:
Dell Dimension 8400
Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz
Memory 1.5GB
FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p1

```
ada	ata	CONTROLADOR	tamaÃ±o	HD
4	0	atapci1	        190782MB	ST3200021A 3.01
5	1	atapci1	        78167MB	        Maxtor 6Y080L0 YAR41BW0
[color="Red"]0	2	atapci0	        57231MB	        HTS541060G9SA00 MB3IC60R
1	3	atapci0	        76319MB	        WDC WD800BEVS-08RST2 08.01G08
2	4	atapci0	        57231MB	        ST960813AS 3.CLF
3	5	atapci0	        95396MB	        HITACHI HTS722010K9SA00 DC2ZC75A[/color]
6		ahci0-ahcich0	1907729MB	ST2000DL003-9VT166 CC32
7		ahci0-ahcich1	1907729MB	ST2000DL003-9VT166 CC32
8		ahci0-ahcich2	38146MB	        ST340014AS 8.05
9		ahci0-ahcich3	38146MB	        ST340014AS 8.05
```


----------



## gkontos (May 29, 2011)

It could be some BIOS setting with ahci mode. I use the same controller since 8.0-Release without any major problems.


----------



## dum (May 29, 2011)

The whole booting sequence:


----------



## dum (May 29, 2011)

gkontos said:
			
		

> It could be some BIOS setting with ahci mode. I use the same controller since 8.0-Release without any major problems.



In my BIOS (updated to the latest DELL option) there are 4 posibilities:
RAID Autodetect / AHCI
RAID Autodetect /ATA
RAID On
Combination

I've tried AHCI and ATA with the same result... complete booting with errors but no ater detection.

Thanks for the comment.


----------



## gkontos (May 29, 2011)

```
May 29 11:19:01 freenas kernel: ata2: timeout waiting for write DRQ
May 29 11:19:01 freenas kernel: ata3: timeout waiting for write DRQ
May 29 11:19:01 freenas kernel: ata4: timeout waiting for write DRQ
May 29 11:19:01 freenas kernel: ata5: timeout waiting for write DRQ
May 29 11:19:01 freenas kernel: ata0: timeout waiting for write DRQ
```

If I am not mistaken the drives appear in your dmesg. The particular controller happens to be a bit "weird" that's why I said that I don't have any major issues. One think that it doesn't like is ahci mode. My box is pretty similar to yours and I have set up my onboard SATA as ATA/Raid but in the raid configuration I have the option to use them as JBOD.


----------



## dum (May 29, 2011)

What is JBOD? Thanks for taking a look in the dmesg.


----------



## gkontos (May 29, 2011)

dum said:
			
		

> What is JBOD? Thanks for taking a look in the dmesg



"Just a Bunch Of Disks" An option that instructs the raid controller to ignore raid.


----------



## dum (Jun 4, 2011)

I attach my console log... it does have some advices regarding the HDs with failures...:


```
freenas kernel: (pass0:ata2:0:0:0): SETFEATURES. ACB: ef 85 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
freenas kernel: (pass0:ata2:0:0:0): CAM status: CCB request completed with an error
freenas kernel: Failed to configure APM: No such file or directory
```


----------



## JoeSchmuck (Jul 8, 2011)

Are you still having the problem with FreeNAS ?  If so I have posted a message on the FreeNAS site to help "glich" out.  I'm just perplexed at why the APM would be an error is all the features are turned off.

And you're saying these are not 2TB drives, they are various sizes, correct?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## gkontos (Jul 8, 2011)

For more info there is a PR raised.

Also, my experience with the particular controller.


----------



## dum (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes, my case is different in terms of the HDs
I'm connecting 4 2.5 laptop sata HDs all of them different to each other.

```
57231MB	        HTS541060G9SA00 MB3IC60R
76319MB	        WDC WD800BEVS-08RST2 08.01G08
57231MB	        ST960813AS 3.CLF
95396MB	        HITACHI HTS722010K9SA00 DC2ZC75A
```
I've tried to connect each of them sepparately, in pairs... without luck.
still with the problem.


----------

